# Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten



## Randy007 (5. Januar 2014)

*Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Habe msi ge60 lappi mit i5 3230m und einer gtx660m

frage
ich wollte die cpu aufrüsten auf i7 3610qm 45 watt
ist das möglich ohne großen aufwand?
die ist relativ preiswert

die andere i7 3632qm 35 watt kann mann die auch einsetzen (teuer)
es geht mir wegen der lautstärke des Lüfters und wieviel Leistung es bringt.
Langt die kühlung des lappi


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Ja, beim GE60 soll das möglich sein. 

Der 3610QM wird ja auch ab Werk abgeboten, also passt der auch. 


Das Kühlsystem ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich potent ...  Habe selbst einen GE60 (mit besagtem i7 ),  und da hat der lüfter immer noch sehr viel potential übrig ...


Edit:
Wenn ich bei mir CPU-Z aufmache, steht da dass der 3610qm bereits 45W TDP hat ...    Der 3623 ist niedriger getaktet und braucht weniger Strom, und gibt auch weniger Wärme ab.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Die CPU kannst du von der Verlustleistung her einbauen, das Kühlsystem schafft das. Wird u.U. etwas lauter als jetzt.
Wenn du nach dem Umbau noch Herstellergarantie in Ansprung nehmen willst, müsstest du jedoch die alte CPU wieder einbauen und glaubhaft nachweisen, dass dein Umbau nichts beschädigt hat.
Für den Umbau brauchst du 'nen vernünftigen Schraubenzieher (klein!) und frische Wärmeleitpaste.

Wofür willst du denn die CPU wechseln?
In Spielen macht das nur bedingt Sinn, für große Sprünge ist die Grafikkarte einfach zu schwach.


----------



## Randy007 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

aha vielen dank
 muss ich beim umbauen der cpu noch was beachten? bios mäßig ?
 das Bios lässt ja kaum Einstellungen zu.( SparBIOS)
 habe zuerst Probleme gehabt überhaupt ins bios zu kommen als ich win 8.1 draufgesetzt habe
 kein menu. aber bei neu starten kann es dann und nach einigen treibern.

 also
 1 lappi aus Akku raus
 2 kühler mit cpu demontieren (zum Teil)
 3 neue cpu einsetzen
 4 zusammenbauen einschalten fertig ?


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Ja, sollte so gehen.

@fisch: falls er das einschickt, kriegen die das mit der CPU uU garnicht mit   Die gäbe es ja schließlich auch ab Werk ... 


Du musst dazu das Garantiesiegel brechen,  aber meist sind die da nicht so kleinlich.  Schließlich ist der GE60 extra so aufgebaut, dass man vieles warten oder tauschen kann.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Einschicken mit gewechselter CPU - naja, kommt drauf an, was auf der ursprünglichen Rechnung steht .


----------



## the.hai (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

was soll dir denn die neue CPU soviel mehr bringen?

die 3610qm kostet immerhin 380€... und ne mobile cpu ordentlich weiterzu verkaufen wird enorm schwer, bzw der verlust ist groß. ich würde bei den kosten, dem garantieverlust usw lieber das gange notebook verkaufen udn was neues zulegen. das sollte aufs gleiche raus kommen.

bzw gebraucht verkaufen und gebraucht neukaufen.

p.s. ich hab da glück^^ 





> MSI GT60R - 3610QM, GTX670m, 8GB, 2x1500GB Raid0, 15,6" FullHD matt


----------



## Randy007 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

das ich in spielen ein bisschen mehr Leistung rausholen kann, und nicht zu stark überhitzt wird also laut wird (Company of heroes 2).... als Beispiel
Den Lappi habe ich wie gesagt vor 1 jahr neu geholt. Habe 2x 8 gb ramm nachgerüstet und blueray brenner eingebaut (leider ist der doch ziemlich laut).
ich habe mir andere i7 er mir angeguckt
1 i7 3632qm mit 35 watt ca 280 euronen 
2 i7 3610qm mit 45 watt halt um die 100 (gebraucht)?????

Da die i7 3610qm nicht all zu (teuer) für eine (Leistungssteigerung) ist. 
Nachteil ist wohl das sie 45 watt hat.aber die kühlung soll es ja packen.(Hoffentlich nicht zu heiß) und zu laut)
sowas habe ich auch beim ge60 gelesen das es da Probleme gibt 
wie viel Leistung würde das den bringen von i5 auf i7 mit einer gtx660 ?

 ok die cpu kostet wohl etwas mehr wie ich sehe


----------



## the.hai (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*



Randy007 schrieb:


> wie viel Leistung würde das den bringen von i5 auf i7 mit einer gtx660 ?


 
dazu solltest du mal rauskriegen, ob deine spiele ins cpu oder gpu limit laufen. nen kumpel von mir hat einen lenovo mit i5+gtx660m und ist mit der kombi völlig zufrieden. eigentlich sind die beiden gut im einklang und auf einer höhe.

und wozu bitte 2x8gb ram^^


in nem laptop würde ich nie was nachrüsten, was macht man mit den alten teilen, bzw ist garantie ja dann meist essig.


okay, ich hab die platten bei meinem getauscht, aber auch nur weil 2x750gb echt winzig war.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Also, zum Thema Leistung: 

NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3610QM Processor,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MS-16GA


Das hier ist mein Laptop, ein GE60 mit dem i7, 8GB RAM, einer GT 650M und ner 250GB SSD.  Du kannst ja mal direkt vergleichen, wie deiner abschneidet, und dann bewerten ob es sich lohnt aufzurüsten  

Ansonsten, wie siehts mit OC aus?!  Der GE60 ist doch angeblich ganz gut dafür geeignet ...


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Hm, ich bin kein Fan von 3D-Mark...

Schaut mal hier, aus der Praxis (und mit der deutlich schnelleren GTX 680M): LINK

Für's Zocken ist das Upgrade wirklich nur in besonderen Fällen empfehlenswert.


----------



## Randy007 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

(doch nur 2x4 gb Ram) Hier sind meine Ergebnisse aus 3dmark .   Grafikkarte   NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M  Vendor Micro-Star International Co ., Ltd. Anzahl der Karten 1 SLI / CrossFire Off Speicher 2.048 MB Core-Takt 835 MHz Speichertakt 1.250 MHz Treibername NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M Treiberversion 9.18.13.3182  *Prozessor*

  Prozessor Intel Core i5-3230M Processor  Reported stock core clock 2.600 MHz Maximum turbo core clock 2.995 MHz Physische/logische Prozessoren 1 / 4 Anzahl der Cores 2 Package BGA1023 Manufacturing process 22 nm TDP 35 W
*Allgemein*

   Betriebssystem 64-bit Windows 8.1 (6.3.9600) Hauptplatine Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MS-16GA Speicher 8.192 MB Modul 1 4.096 MB Nanya Technology DDR3 @ 800 MHz Modul 2 4.096 MB Nanya Technology DDR3 @ 800 MHz Festplattenmodell 256 GB PLEXTOR PX-256M5m
 cloud              5922            Grafik: 1871   Physik: 2785 Combi: 760

 fire                 1705            Grafik: 1705   Physik: 2785 Combi: 760

 ICE               38853            Grafik: 58578  Physik: 17835


----------



## Randy007 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

oh alles durcheinander


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Tja, also offensichtlich bringt der i7 schon ein ganzes Stückchen, wenn du trotz dem stärkeren Grafikchip in 2 von 3 Tests deutlich weniger Punkte bekommst  
(Test: ich vs du)
(cloud gate: 8676 - 5922)
(firestrike:   1306 - 1705)
(ice storm: 73822 - 38853)

Ich finde aber den Link vom Fisch noch aussagekräftiger.  Offensichtlich kommt es ganz aufs Spiel an, manche brauchen die CPU-Power, bei vielen ist es aber auch egal ...  


Jetztendlich musst du dir überlegen, was du genau machst, um abzuschätzen ob du eine größere CPU benötigst.


----------



## Randy007 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Ich hab da mal eine  cpu sockelfrage.
 msi ge60 mit 660m .
 es gibt g2 Sockel ? passt der auch


----------



## Randy007 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

msi ge60 Sockelfrage was passt rein 

 Rpga 988 A ??

 Rpga 988 B (g2) ??

 Fcpga 988 ??


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Das sollten eigentlich alles Sockel G2 Prozessoren sein ...

Best G2/rPGA-988B Socket CPUs - Compare Reviews, Specs, and Benchmarks


----------



## Randy007 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

ok vielen dank 
 die ganzen Bezeichnungen verwirren mich


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Die habe ich mir im Mobil-Segment bis gerade  auch noch nie angeschaut   Aber so viele gibts da ja scheinbar auch nicht.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

*Achtung* - nur weil der Sockel von der Anzahl der Kontakte die CPU's theoretisch ohne Kurzschluss aufnehmen kann, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die CPU's mit dem Mainboard resp. Chipsatz kompatibel sind!
Bei meinem Schenker XMG A501 passen zwar vom Sockel alle Core i3/5/7m und die Pentiums/Celerons von der ersten bis zur dritten Generation, kompatibel und lauffähig sind aber nur (!) die CPU's der zweiten (Sandy-Bridge) Generation .


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> *Achtung* - nur weil der Sockel von der Anzahl der Kontakte die CPU's theoretisch ohne Kurzschluss aufnehmen kann, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die CPU's mit dem Mainboard resp. Chipsatz kompatibel sind!
> Bei meinem Schenker XMG A501 passen zwar vom Sockel alle Core i3/5/7m und die Pentiums/Celerons von der ersten bis zur dritten Generation, kompatibel und lauffähig sind aber nur (!) die CPU's der zweiten (Sandy-Bridge) Generation .


 
Wir reden hier davon, bei einem MSI den i5 gegen den i7  zu tauschen, den man auch ab Werk hätte einbauen können.  Ich möchte mal glatt behaupten, dass für die beiden keine verschiedenen Mainboards genutzt werden ...

Und beides sind Ivys.


----------



## iTzZent (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Ganz genau. Der i7 der Ivy Bridge Generation passt problemlos in das GE60, dank des Serie 70 Chipsatzes. Im MySN Shenker XMG A501 gibt es nur einen Serie 60 Chipsatz, wodurch nur Sandy Bridge CPU´s funktionieren, denn die mobilen Serie 60 Chipsätze kommen nur mit Sandy Bridge CPU´s klar... anders wie bei den Desktop Versionen.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Ganz genau. Der i7 der Ivy Bridge Generation passt problemlos in das GE60, dank des Serie 70 Chipsatzes.


 
Selbstverständlich passt der da rein, schließlich baut der Hersteller ihn da rein ...


----------



## iTzZent (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Naja, danach kannst du nicht immer gehen... das GE60 gibt es in unterschiedlichen Revisionen... die aktuelleste basiert z.B. auf der Haswell Generation, hat einen Serie 80 Chipsatz und kommt nicht mit Ivy Bridge CPU´s klar. Die Haswell CPU´s laufen auch nicht in den älteren GE60 Revisionen...


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Naja, danach kannst du nicht immer gehen... das GE60 gibt es in unterschiedlichen Revisionen... die aktuelleste basiert z.B. auf der Haswell Generation, hat einen Serie 80 Chipsatz und kommt nicht mit Ivy Bridge CPU´s klar. Die Haswell CPU´s laufen auch nicht in den älteren GE60 Revisionen...


 
Da ja vorher ein Ivy drin war, wird das wohl die Revision sein die mit Ivys klar kommt ...


----------



## Randy007 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Vielen dank nochmal für die infos

 Also fassen wir zusammen...

 es passen g2 cpu´s in den Sockel des me60 der 3 Generation (i5  3230m aufrüsten auf  i7 3610 qm ) 

 ohne das bios  flashen zu müssen ? (hab das noch nicht gemacht). meine bios Version : 12/18/ 2012 (E16GAims 10f)

 welche Prozessoren kann man den noch nehmen.

 habe ein bisschen rumgeschraubt am Laptop. die cpu kann man gut tauschen 

 (habe cpu kühler ( kupferleiter) ein wenig hochgehoben nachdem ich die 4 schrauben gelöst habe vom Sockel .....988.....

 theoretisch müsste man auch  die Tastatur gegen eine beleuchtete tauschen können. mal wieder eine Preisfrage ?

 die gpu ist fest verlötet auf den board

 habe die 3610qm für ca 80 gesehen gebraucht hmm... (ebay)


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Ja das sollte so einfach gehen. 

Über eine beleuchtete Tastatur habe ich auch schonmal nachgedacht   In größeren Ausführungen gibt es die in beleuchtet, man müsste mal gucken ob die genormt sind.


Ich GPU ist wirklich fest verlötet?  Kann ich kaum glauben, da man da ja ebenfalls mehrere zur Auswahl hatte ...


----------



## Randy007 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

die gpu ist fest . kein Sockel unter dem kühlblech + chip . da ist Feierabend

 habe bei ebay rumgeforscht wegen g60 Ersatzteile beleuchtete Tastatur. nichts gefunden für ge60


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Das ist schon klar, aber bei den größeren Modellen (GT70 zB) gibts die beleuchtet und die sieht ansonsten sehr ähnlich aus.  Vielleicht passt die.


----------



## Randy007 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

merkt man eigentlich den unterschied zwischen 45 watt cpu und 35 watt cpu ( 3610qm zu 3632qm )

 hitzetechnisch und Lüfter technisch ?
 ist der unterschied in Sachen Lärm groß


----------



## iTzZent (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Also... um das ganze mal aufzulösen hier 

1. das alte GE60 (GT650M, GTX660M) kann man nicht mit einem Backlight Keyboard ausstatten, da fehlt der passende Anschluss. Dies geht nur beim Haswell Refresh (GT750M, die GTX760M und GTX765M Versionen haben ab Werk ein Backlight Keyboard.
2. die Grafikkarte ist in der GE60 und GE70 Serie stets auf der Platine verlötet, da kann man nur das Mainboard wechseln.... Die billige GE Serie bitte nicht mit der teuren GT Serie vergleichen, dazwischen liegen Welten... In jeder Hinsicht (Verarbeitung, Aufrüstbarkeit, Soundqualität)
3. wenn du einen 35W i7 bekommst, nehme den auch. Der Unterschied ist schon recht gross... das Gerät bleibt kühler und leiser. Du musst einfach nur einen Test mit i5 und einen mit i7 vergleichen... denn MSI selber verbaut im GE60 nur i7 CPUs mit 45W.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Schwer zu sagen, da es den 3632qm offiziell garnicht darin gibt 

22% weniger Hitze wirst du vermutlich nur mittelmäßig merken.  Die Kühlung führt ja die Abwärme von CPU und GPU zusammen ab, da wird das jetztendlich nicht viel sein.  Und der Lüfter läuft ja eh immer mit sehr geringen Geschwindigkeiten.

Im Stromverbrauch hält wird es etwas weniger, aber ich glaube auch da ist der Unterschied nicht groß.  Wenn die CPU nichts zu tun hat, wird die ja eh sehr stark ausgebremst,  da ist eher das Display der große Stromfresser.


----------



## iTzZent (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Warum soll es den i7-3632QM nicht offiziell geben ? Siehe hier: ARK | Intel® Core

Dort steht zwar nur "BGA", aber man kann ihn auf ganz normal im Laden kaufen: Intel Core i7-3632QM, 4x 2.20GHz, Sockel-988, tray (AW8063801152800) in Prozessoren (CPUs): Intel Mobile | heise online Preisvergleich


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Lies nochmal richtig ...


----------



## iTzZent (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

ups  mein Fehler...  Ja, der Arbeitstag war lang uns stressig...  

Dennoch kann man die Ergebnisse des i5 Modells 1:1 übertagen zum i7-3632QM.


----------



## Randy007 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Vielen dank für die Info. Erkennt denn das bios die cpu 3632 qm ? (Bios 12/18/2012 e16gains.10f)
 oder muß ich updaten ??
 Ich habe das noch nicht gemacht mit diesen Sparbios. hast du paar Tipps


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*



iTzZent schrieb:


> ups  mein Fehler...  Ja, der Arbeitstag war lang uns stressig...
> 
> Dennoch kann man die Ergebnisse des i5 Modells 1:1 übertagen zum i7-3632QM.


 
Macht nix  

Ja, sehe ich auch so.


@Randy007:
Das BIOS  SOLLTE sie erkennen, aber 100% wissen wir das erst hinterher   wenn es nicht klappen würde, glaube ich aber auch nicht dass ein update da helfen würde. 

Ich hab meins auch noch nie geupdatet,  aber ich denke mal dass MSI das bestimmt sehr einfach gemacht hat.  Guck mal auf deren support-seite.


----------



## iTzZent (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

MSI gibt keine Auskunft über CPU´s, welche nicht in der Serie verbaut werden, das weiss ich aus interner Quelle. Das Bios sollte die CPU aber problemlos erkennen, selbst wenn sie als Unknow CPU Type erkannt wird, wird sie von Windows tadellos erkannt.

Das neuste Bios solltest du aber unbedingt flashen, denn damit wurde die nervige Lüftersteuerung ein wenig entschärft...


----------



## Randy007 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Bios flashen   muß mich noch mal informieren wie es geht.
 hab das noch nicht so häufig  gemacht  
 Über USB Stick denke ich. hast du das schon häufiger gemacht ?

 Die Lüfter Steuerung nervt, das stimmt. wie wird das den mit den i7 45 Watt


----------



## Randy007 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

kann mann nach  den flashen mehr einstellen im BIOS , wenn es dann geklappt hat


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Nein, ich glaube nicht dass sie den Funktionsumfang erweitert haben.  Meist werden Bugs behoben, ein paar Justierungen verbessert (zB Lüftersteuerung) und ein paar Chipsatztreiber verbessert ...  Solches Zeug 

ich glaube auch nicht, dass man da viele Funktionen hinzufügen könnte, da die Hardware vermutlich auch nicht dafür ausgelegt wurde.


----------



## iTzZent (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Es gibt keine neuen Einstellungen im Bios... es werden nur Fehler behoben und ggf. neue Features hinzugefügt. Es gibt allerdings auch schon Mod-Bios Versionen.... aber das Thema breite ich hier nun nicht aus, dafür gibt es auch Google....


----------



## Randy007 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Es ist soweit

 habe gebrauchten i7 3610 qm für ca 80 bekommen und gegen i5 3230m vom ge60 getauscht .Alles ok Operation gelungen...
 Lautstärkemäßig ist es ein wenig lauter geworden aber sonst ok.
 Habe Temperaturtest durchgeführt. 
 Programm Core Temp gestartet. Benchmark durchgeführt. Habe bei den 4 Prozessoren  eine Max Temperatur von 97 Grad erreicht 
 bei prime95 mit 100 prozentiger Auslastung ähnliche werte. Habe den Test 15 min lang durchgeführt werte stiegen nicht weiter
 welche max Werte habt ihr erreicht. der Max Wert der cpu soll 105 Grad sein !

 ziemlich


----------



## Abductee (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Für ein Notebook ist der Wert OK.
Interessant wär noch Prime+Furmark.
Das ist dann wirklich der Worst Case.
Bei dir ist CPU und GPU zwar nicht über eine Heatpipe miteinander verbunden, teilen sich aber den Lüfter/Wärmetauscher


Hat der Umbau jetzt wirklich was gebracht in deinen Spielen?


----------



## Randy007 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

habe das noch nicht ausprobiert . Die Grafik Leistung ist ja eh die gleiche 
 ich hatte mich umgeguckt nach einen 3632 qm mit 35 watt.
 Aber der ist zu teuer (ca 250 Euronen) . Da kann man nur verkaufen und gebraucht neu kaufen Von der CPU Leistung her sollen die Beiden fast gleich seien
 wie ist denn die Lebensdauer der cpu bei ca.97 grad ?
 werde mal großen test mit beiden machen ( Lüfter Höchstleistung einstellen)....... Kernschmelze


----------



## Randy007 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

alles läuft noch....... keine Kernverschmelzung (I7 3610 qm bei MSI GE60)

 Core Temp zum auslesen der max. werte genommen
 Test 1 3dmark 13  cpu0=96 c/ cpu1= 94 c/ cpu2= 95 c/ cpu3= 94 c

 Test 2 3dmark 13
 + prime95            CPU0 = 97 Grad c/ CPU1 = 96 Grad c/ CPU2 = 98 Grad c/ CPU3 =98 Grad c

 Ich würde mal sagen ich bewege mich bei starker Auslastung am Temperatur Limit  ( 105 Grad C)

 Mit den i5 3239M habe ich diese Tests noch nicht durchgeführt

 Der Akku hält im Windows 8.1 Betrieb bei normalen Anwendungen ca. 1,5 Std .( Der Akku ist ca.  1 Jahr alt und nicht mehr 100 Prozentig OK !)

 3DMarktest (13) mit Msi ge60 I7 3610qm + GTX 660 m

 Fire Strike : Score 1822 GPU 1885 Physik 7932

 ice Storm :  Score 77187 GPU 105834 Physik 39639

 Cloud Gate : Score 10175 GPU 13366 Physik 5544

 Den Unterschied merkt man ganz gut zwischen I5 und I7


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Ich hab bei meinem noch nie CoreDamage oder so probiert, aber im Prime läuft der ganz gemütlich.  Die Kühlung geht nicht mal auf Vollgas ...  


Die Akkulaufzeit ist allerdings wirklich sehr mäßig, da war im 15" Gehäuse wohl einfahc kein Platz mehr.   Bei reinem Arbeiten kann man auf 3,5-4h kommen,  aber sonst sind das eher 1-2h ...


----------



## Abductee (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Das würd ich als ganz normal ansehen.
Notebooks mit längeren Akkulaufzeiten haben meistens ULV CPU`s mit ~15W TDP.

Wenn du eine längere Akkulaufzeit willst, deaktivier WLAN und Bluetooth, vermindere die Displayhelligkeit und stell die max. CPU-Leistung in den Energiespareinstellungen auf 70%.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Da bin ich auch schon drauf gekommen  

Ja, das FullHD-Display und die Gaming-Hardware in Kombination mit einem kleinen Akku sind nicht optimal für lange Worksessions. Austauschakkus kosten 50€ ...  

Ich würde mir ja einen externen Akku holen, aber da gibts nichts gutes zu vernünftigen Preisen.



Naja, es geht auch so   Am Informatiker-Campus gehört zu jedem Sitzplatz im Gebäude eine Steckdose und eine RJ-45-Buche


----------



## Abductee (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Für hohe Leistung und lange Laufzeit muss man leider teuer bezahlen.
Ein top Kandidat wär da ein Thinkpad mit Unterschnallakku und/oder zweitem Akku im ODD-Schacht.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Stimmt.  Und etwas sparsamerer Ausstattung


----------



## Randy007 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

was für Temperaturen habt ihr den so gemessen bei euren Lappis ??????


----------



## Railroadfighter (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Mein Clevo W370ET hat ähnliche Hardware und Kühlsystem, allerdings habe ich den deutlich höher getakteten 3740 verbaut und auch übertaktet.
Bei Core Damage+Furmark erreicht die CPU schon nach kurzer Zeit über 100 Grad, dann wird auf den Basistakt gedrosselt.
Beim Spielen bleiben die Temps aber eigentlich immer im "Grünen" Bereich von um die 95 Grad.
Das ganze läuft schon fast 1 Jahr ohne das was geschmolzen ist. 

Bevor bei einem Notebook die CPU kaputtgeht ist eh alles andere Schrott.


----------



## Randy007 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

ok dann bin ich ja noch im Limit
 Ich dachte die Temperatur ist zu hoch für das ge60


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

Also der i7 ist bis 105°C zugelassen.  Ich würde sagen, er sollte im Alltag im zweistelligen Bereich bleiben, dann ist alles gut.


----------



## Randy007 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Laptop MSI GE60 CPU I5 auf I7 aufrüsten*

vielen dank für die INFOS


----------

